# These are just amazing!



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

I had to share, these are just amazing & as your looking under some of the pics are some links to find out how to make them....Enjoy!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/craft-inspired-desserts-that-are-almost-too-cute-to-eat


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting,absolutely amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

slye said:


> I had to share, these are just amazing & as your looking under some of the pics are some links to find out how to make them....Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/craft-inspired-desserts-that-are-almost-too-cute-to-eat


Do you have to sign up to see this Site ?


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Utterly - WOW!!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

elfiestouch said:


> Do you have to sign up to see this Site ?


I don't think so I know I didn't


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

elfiestouch said:


> Do you have to sign up to see this Site ?


I don't think so I know I didn't


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

I love them all!!! I especially like the knitting cupcakes and the knitted cake... and the granny square cookies  You always find the coolest things online! How do you do it?!?!?


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

HalloweenCat said:


> I love them all!!! I especially like the knitting cupcakes and the knitted cake... and the granny square cookies  You always find the coolest things online! How do you do it?!?!?


I am on facebook & have a lot of people that send me things & I do lots of research online, lol, I love ideas of all kinds, I can't help it. I love to learn new things. *smiles*


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I think the peanut butter chocolate buttons is the best.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing,thanks


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG - these are just incredible - that edible lace is amazing!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...how could you even cut into them?....


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow - that was great!


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

ABOVE my skill level!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

These are fantastic - I loved the knitting cupcakes. This type of work must take a lot of patience.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

These are just mind boggling, I would never have the patience


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Somebody is very talented. I would hate to cut into or eat any of the masterpieces. But I kinda like what we do, as our creations last a little longer than a couple of bites. Love the site, though!!!!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

slye said:


> I am on facebook & have a lot of people that send me things & I do lots of research online, lol, I love ideas of all kinds, I can't help it. I love to learn new things. *smiles*


Regardless, thank you for always posting fun goodies


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

They are fantastic. Have to show them to my daughter. She made me a sewing cake when I retired. It had spools of thread, tape measure, needles & pins and more. I am going to make the button cookies.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Amazing! I would hate to cut into such works of art!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

The cakes and cookies are wonderful. The imagination and the patience it must take to create such lovely things. I couldn't possibly eat them. It would be like desecration.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Discouraging, tho, because they're done with the new bakery machines that you just punch in the design and they do it. I'd rather do it by hand - that to me is the challenge and the talent, but I couldn't do this. Wish I could.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

The knitting on one of those cakes looks like they did actually knit the frosting......is that possible?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!!! that singer sewing maching cake is amazing as are the others.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Amazing! I could never do it, but I think I _did gain about 10 pounds just looking!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

just awesome thx for sharing


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Incredible and edible! They sure got that old singer sewing machine down. Looks so authentic, which, I know, is the point. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow...they are amazing.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

slye said:


> I had to share, these are just amazing & as your looking under some of the pics are some links to find out how to make them....Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/craft-inspired-desserts-that-are-almost-too-cute-to-eat


Wow! Love the knitting basket cake. Now who do I know crazy enough to try to make one?????


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

The goodies were great, but did anyone go in and check out the 20 unbelievably tiny knit/crochet?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/unbelievably-tiny-knitted-and-crocheted-things


----------



## Carolinian (May 14, 2013)

wow! the Singer looks so real! the rest are great too!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

past said:


> The goodies were great, but did anyone go in and check out the 20 unbelievably tiny knit/crochet?
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/unbelievably-tiny-knitted-and-crocheted-things


These are amazing thanks for the link :-D


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

The edible lace is unbelievable!!!! What will they think of next??


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonderful and thank you for sharing! I decorated cakes years ago and can really appreciate all the work that went in to these.


----------



## clicketyclick (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome, its my birthday tomorrow my wouldn't i pleased with one of those knitting themed cakes.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

They are beautiful !


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow.


----------

